

Oxt: the new word that will make your life slightly simpler, forever - dctoedt
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/16/5901883/oxt-new-word-weekend

======
clscott
Didn't they just invent a new synonym for "second"?

i.e. Take the second left. Do you want to go out on the second weekend from
now?

